

Kubernetes on Mesos - ssk2
https://mesosphere.com/2014/12/12/kubernetes-on-mesos/

======
lclarkmichalek
Seems to be the only way to really run stuff on kube (and not on GCE), until
kube has support for sticky node persistence. It's no coincidence that all of
the kube examples use redis as a datastore

------
nivertech
Can somebody compare Kubernetes and Marathon+Chronos?

Why would somebody choose Kubernetes over native solution provided by Mesos?

------
preillyme
I'm really looking forward to what's coming next in the 2015 roadmap for both
Mesos and Kubernetes. In particular, I'm excited about the resource model
implementation, which will provide a richer context for scheduling pods.

~~~
moderation
Disclosure: preillyme is a Mesosphere employee

